# Binding gamepad buttons to keyboard keys



## Stormtroopman (May 7, 2006)

Hi! I was doing a little messing around with a new Logitech Precision gamepad and I was wondering if there was any way/program to bind the buttons and directional pad to keys on the keyboard (i.e. binding the "up" d-pad direction to the "a" key, etc.).

Definitely not too big of a deal but if any of you happen to be in the know I'd appreciate any input you might have! Thanks!

(If system info is needes I'm running an HP laptop with Windows XP SP2)


----------



## Stormtroopman (May 7, 2006)

Found a solution for anyone else that needs it:

http://www.electracode.com/4/joy2key/JoyToKey English Version.htm


----------

